# Marking question



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

A few weeks ago Max started marking after Skyy, as soon as she goes pee, he is next and is marking over the same spot.
I am curious - Skyy was always the dominant one, does is mean Max (who just turned one) is about to change the hierarchy?


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

No. Most dogs will mark over another's pee if they are dominant or not. Not saying at some point he won't try to be the Alpha dog.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/09/vizslas-and-marking.html

Max is just being a male dog. All is good.

RBD


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

No worries! My submissive Sophie marks all the time. Pacsirta only recently started marking. Sophie would mark, then Pacsi marks on top of her, then Sophie comes back and marks on top of THAT  I see it as dogs "leaving a message" to one another ;D


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

*GarysApollo* and *Suliko* - I thought only the dominant dogs mark over 

*RBD* - "Whenever Chloe relieves herself, Bailey HAS to over-mark on or near that spot. Yesterday off-leash walk, she squatted while he was 100 yards ahead. He turned his head, saw it and raced back to mark HIS SPOT." - It's EXACTLY what Max does!

Thank you so much for the replies and for the explanation how the marking works!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our boy marks over most girls 
What is he thinking :? 
In reality, *all girls belong to me*. He doesn't get to own any.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Riley and Chuck do this constantly, especially at the dog park.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Normal Very Man, Big Cats Dogs, Wolf Behavior 

Pre cave man and Vikings still do ;D


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Skyymax, no not at all. Our older boy is not dominant at all and he marks over any pee spot that he comes across. If you dog is trying to be an Alpha dominant dog you will sometimes see aggression, mounting, pinning another dog (not in a playing fashion). All dogs mark and mark over other dogs and other animals pee to. More of a leaving a sent thing hints the phrase marking. Just shows they are growing up and learning the ropes of being a dog.


----------

